

Making Google Maps more comprehensive with biggest Street View update ever - gaoprea
http://google-latlong.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/making-google-maps-more-comprehensive.html

======
sytelus
Google has made creating maps extremely cheap using cars. I would estimate
that US has 60K-80K miles of road. Even driving at 25mph two cars can cover
entire US in just one year. With 2 people to maintain car, collecting this
data would cost less than $400K. Extending to this to 30 countries would cost
less than $5 million. It's really tiny cost and this is considering worse
case.

